# New to Dubai



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi I have recently moved to Dubai for work but would love some ideas for social groups/contacts so i can get out and have some fun....any ideas? or maybe some of you are in the same boat?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Hi I have recently moved to Dubai for work but would love some ideas for social groups/contacts so i can get out and have some fun....any ideas? or maybe some of you are in the same boat?



If it's an active social life that you are after, then crazymazy would be your guy! He normally organises our weekly drinking sessions/ nights out. Forum members are also meeting at Irish Village this Thurday, so that might be a good place to start!

You'll make friends in no time; we're all in the same boat so tend to be a lot more friendly than we would normally be back home. I've met some really nice people on this forum!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

ok, that sounds cool. How will i know which table everyone is at?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> ok, that sounds cool. How will i know which table everyone is at?


Elphaba is organising the meet at Irish Village, so you could PM her for a phone number (after you've made 5 postings!). You're welcome to PM me for a number as well if you like. There is a sticky at the top of the page with more info in it!

See you Thursday!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

ok awesome, will do, so if I read your message right, i have to make 5 posts before i can PM?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, come out, just get crazymazy's number or elphaba's for this weekend, we are always around having a few drinks guaranteed every weekend.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

yea, i plan to. Just trying to figure out how to contact them for a phone number. I dont see an icon for PM


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> yeah, come out, just get crazymazy's number or elphaba's for this weekend, we are always around having a few drinks guaranteed every weekend.


Hi and welcome to the forum,

PM me your number and I will text you back. Always good to meet new people and as Maz said we're all in the same boat (or we were when we first came) so promise we won't bite. There is also a Facebook page as well.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> yea, i plan to. Just trying to figure out how to contact them for a phone number. I dont see an icon for PM



Great! Just replied to your text! 

P.S I thought you were a bloke!!! A few people also thought I was a bloke before they met me!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Great! Just replied to your text!
> 
> P.S I thought you were a bloke!!! A few people also thought I was a bloke before they met me!!!


You are a bloke aren't you


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

No i'm not a bloke hehe, what gave you that idea?



crazymazy1980 said:


> You are a bloke aren't you


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> No i'm not a bloke hehe, what gave you that idea?


I meant Maz, I was just winding 'him' up


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I just ask, how did you come by the name "shingle peak"?


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Back home, its my favourite wine


Andy Capp said:


> Can I just ask, how did you come by the name "shingle peak"?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You learn a new thing every day. I should have called myself Blue Nun!


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

hehe Is that the name of your favourite wine? or some other beverage?



Andy Capp said:


> You learn a new thing every day. I should have called myself Blue Nun!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For all you non-English Blue Nun 

And a quote 



> Blue Nun is regarded by some as totem of the kitsch and the tasteless


...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I meant Maz, I was just winding 'him' up


Yes, I was born a bloke and had the full works!!!  If you feel like you're trapped in a man's body, let me know and I'll give you my surgeon's number. You'll be looking really pretty in no time at all and it'll mean you can wear your little black dress & stilettos without getting arrested!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You learn a new thing every day. I should have called myself Blue Nun!


I thought only school kids drunk this vile beverage????? 

You need educating, Mr C!  I must introduce you to a decent Rioja!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Strangely enough Pas, I'm taking the p!ss out of myself, for wines, I love Barola, Chateau Neuf and a good Rioja (like Torre Muga 2004 or San Vicente 2002). Next stop Barracuda...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Strangely enough Pas, I'm taking the p!ss out of myself, for wines, I love Barola, Chateau Neuf and a good Rioja (like Torre Muga 2004 or San Vicente 2002). Next stop Barracuda...


I'm soooooooooooo relieved!!!


----------

